# ECF Game 6: Heat @ Pacers (6/1 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Saturday, June 1, 2013 | 8:30 pm | TV: TNT*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace

Need the Road Warriors all the way.



> @*mySynergySports*  4m LeBron James is attempting just 4.2 shots around the basket in finishing situations per-game against Indiana, but shooting 81%.


Attack, LeBron! Good stuff happens!


----------



## Basel




----------



## UD40




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Looks like no birdman for this one


> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 2m
> David Stern on NBC Sports Radio said today that Birdman "should have been ejected" from Game 5. Game 6 looks doubtful for Bird.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And now its official. Birdman suspended for game 6


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> NBA says Andersen's suspension for, "shoving Hansbrough, and resisted efforts to bring the altercation to an end."


Time to take :joel: out the deep freeze.


----------



## -33-




----------



## doctordrizzay

Now we will win for sure, remember when Haslem was suspended last year. Let's do this for the Birdman


----------



## Jace

#GoldSwagger, meet #GrindMode.


----------



## 77AJ

the pacers be ballin! game six in indiana, lets get turnt up!


----------



## Jace

It's just weird that you post all this stuff in the "opposing" forum, but whatever it takes to get you excited about the game. Thanks for contributing.


----------



## Wade County

So hoping for Wade and/or Bosh to have a positive game. 

Also praying Joel can man the fort against Hibbert in Birds absence. What happens if Joel and CB get in foul trouble??...Varnado??... :/


----------



## Ben

^Oh how I wish we had an NBA champion on our bench still.










Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## PoetLaureate

One win away from a 3rd straight finals lets do this


----------



## UD40

Starting to get excited for this.

We need one of Wade or Bosh to step up.


----------



## Basel

Should be a great game tonight.


----------



## UD40

Norris wants another.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Something to get pumped up


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Juwan is on the active roster tonight. JJ and Varnado are inactive. Because Birdman is suspended, he has to take up an active roster spot.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Joel's got this


----------



## doctordrizzay

who's reffing


----------



## Major Bounce

Lets go Miami! Time to close it out


----------



## Wade2Bosh

doctordrizzay said:


> who's reffing


Tony Brothers, Monty McCutchen, Jason Phillips

Same crew from game 1 of this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 333


----------



## Jace

Open the scoring with the Thrio.


----------



## Jace

Hate when Wade tries to get going with jumpers.


----------



## Jace

Tough shot by Hill.


----------



## Jace

Now George makes the tough J with Wade all over him.


----------



## Jace

3 bounces on the Bosh 3. :bosh1:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lucky bounce for Bosh on the 3


----------



## Adam

George has killed us this series. If we lose this series he will be the reason why.


----------



## Jace

Great D on West by U.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh is being aggressive, but need him to be aggressive driving to the basket.


----------



## Jace

Bosh/Wade Watch: 1-6 with the 1 coming on a lucky couple of bounces.


----------



## Adam

I wonder if Hibbert is committing a 3 second violation on the last few possessions or we really are just that lax in defense.


----------



## IbizaXL

Chris Bosh is fast becoming my lest favorite Heat player. talk about weak minded.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

All jumpers for our O.


----------



## UD40

Wade sucks so much this post season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

smh Wade..


----------



## Jace

We don't even try to box out Hibbert.

Bricked J after bricked J.


----------



## UD40

Refs are on the Pacers jock for this one.


----------



## UD40

With that said, LOLance Stephenson gets hit with a T. Ha.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bosh missing shots but that's fine, at least he's taking them and getting involved in the offense


----------



## Jace

Wade hits the tech FT?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade took the T? Would have been so pissed if he missed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333


----------



## Adam

Rio needs to keep up this god mode.


----------



## Adam

That's not your shot Wade.


----------



## Jace

Wade is so bad right now. Don't shoot if you're going to be taking such low-% shots.


----------



## Adam

I think Wade could have gotten to that rebound or at the very least ensured his man didn't get it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Now Mario gets his 2nd foul after what should have been a defensive rebound.


----------



## Jace

Chalmers is a pro at taking ineffective, stupid fouls.


----------



## Adam

They should have boxed out Stephenson on that last play.


----------



## Major Bounce

Wade & Bosh need to start contributing more if they want to win this game


----------



## Adam

That pass by Bosh was pretty awful.


----------



## Jace

Way to donate 2 points to them Bosh. Embarrassing turnover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 333

Heat now 4-4 from 3


----------



## Jace

MBP3


----------



## UD40

Joel is in.

Game over. Good try, Indy.


----------



## Jace

WOW. WOW. George Hill got the foul on that LBJ contact EVERY TIME this series. Unreal how he's officiated.


----------



## Major Bounce

lol LeBron with the dagger


----------



## Jace

Bosh and Wade are just a couple of dirty diapers out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Still dont get how there was no foul call on that Lebron drive.


----------



## Adam

Judasssssssssssssssss


----------



## Jace

Indiana thinks trips aren't fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole 3333

6-6 from 3 for the Heat


----------



## Jace

COL333333


----------



## Jace

Hibbert turnaround fadeaway. We get some silly shots hit on us.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm so ****ing sick of Roy Hibbert, now he's hitting Dirk shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh

bullshit shot by Hibbert and it goes in

23-21 after 1

Up 2 and playing not playing well at all.

Bosh and Wade were an embarrassment in that 1st quarter. Gonna need them to at least resemble being competent basketball players to win this one.


----------



## Adam

I thought Joel did well there. His activity got us a rebound that we haven't been getting all series long. He had really nice defense to force Hibbert into a bullshit shot.

Bosh and Wade are drowning out there.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade and Bosh seem like they don't even care


----------



## Adam

Spo has to bring Chalmers back soon. I don't know how we win tonight if he doesn't score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The good and bad by Joel there. Cant grab the rebound but blocked Hibbert.


----------



## Jace

Joel's hands reject a rebound that was all his.


----------



## Wade County

wade and cb still suck


----------



## Adam

My god.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Again, good and bad from Joel there. This time, it ends with the bad..


----------



## Jace

Why is LeBron feigning mortality? That should've been a dunk, or at the least a nasty reverse. He missed it badly.


----------



## PoetLaureate

oh man its been a while since I've seen Joel hahaha


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray2LBJ

Great play by ray


----------



## Jace

Sam Young 3...


----------



## Adam

That scramble rebound was nice. We need to go back to scrambling and fighting for rebounds like the old days.


----------



## Jace

Refs not allowed to call fouls on LeBron drives. At least not defensive fouls.


----------



## Adam

We have three weak ass fouls already from the same damn official (McCutcheon)


----------



## UD40

Cole got murdered on that.


----------



## doctordrizzay

The refs are ****ing terrible once again. such a screw job


----------



## PoetLaureate

Hit your layups damnit


----------



## Adam

Ray Allen isn't even looking to spot up and shoot. It's like were 4v5 on offense. And the other three besides LeBron aren't scoring anything.


----------



## Jace

Allowing a run with LeBron on the floor.

They're getting some absolute junk to go down. Amazing teams can so consistently play this high above their heads against us. One thing on a given night during the season, but a whole series?


----------



## Jace

Feel like Miller needs to get first half minutes here regardless. He might be better than Wade.


----------



## Adam

I'm dying here hoping for some Mike Miller. Better shooter, better rebounder, better everything than Ray Allen. Judas is no help at all.


----------



## Jace

LeBron looks off. After that miss the ball bounced right in front of him and his reaction was strangely slow.


----------



## Adam

I would trade Ray Allen for a bag of Doritos and I wouldn't even necessitate that they be Cool Ranch.


----------



## Jace

Ray so bad. So bad.


----------



## PoetLaureate

3-23 inside the three point line, woof


----------



## Jace

This is a lineup of ducks. Cole and Joel are the two best out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice layup by Ray

Wade and Bosh need to wake the **** up


----------



## DWade06

C'mon Dwyane


----------



## Jace

There you go Ray. Nice reverse.


----------



## Jace

Ray...easiest block of Hibbert's life.

Cole J.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bosh didn't get dunked on!


----------



## Adam

Beautiful screen by Joel for the Cole jumper. This lineup is working.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole train!


----------



## Jace

Way to go Cole. Was hoping for a Wade oop, but probably the better idea.


----------



## doctordrizzay

LOL back to back blown dunks by pacers wow


----------



## UD40

Cole didn't even glimpse at Wade on that break.

Don't blame him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Joel cant score for shit, but already has 6 rebounds (4 offensive).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Seeing Chicago Cole right now.


----------



## doctordrizzay

At least Bosh is contesting, Wade is just bad.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade2Bosh said:


> Joel cant score for shit, but already has 6 rebounds (4 offensive).


Joel's Hansbrough-style random flailing out there is somehow allowing him to box out and get some boards


----------



## Jace

Re: Bosh/Wade struggles on O: At least Bosh is taking good, makable shots mostly. Wade isn't.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron went to the bench down 6. Heat have tied it while he rests. Good to see.


----------



## Jace

Wow, only two player-assessed TOs so far. One was the awful Wade travel. The other was Bosh's super-goof. Three as a team.


----------



## Adam

I've always thought Joel+Bosh is a potent duo. They cover each other's weaknesses. I still think they are part of the best possible lineup we can put on the floor.


----------



## Jace

Never hear these commentators say things like "too open" when we have a breakdown on D and a guy hits an open J. They always do it when we hit open Js. Weird observation, but it irks me.

Cole!


----------



## PoetLaureate

RAY FINALLY


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 3333

nice tip out by Wade


----------



## doctordrizzay

Chris Wade 1-10


----------



## Adam

Wade...


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade why would you pass that????


----------



## Jace

So many 2nd-chance opportunities.

WADE! Stop throwing those awful outlet passes. He doesn't give a shit if he has a lane or not. "HEAT JERSEY ON OTHER END? GO BALL!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its stupid shit like what Wade just did that always kills our momentum.


----------



## Adam

Instead of being up 5 or 6 it's Indy on the line to potentially cut it to 1.


----------



## UD40

Maybe he's just trolling?

....Maybe?

.........Gah, he sucks.


----------



## Jace

7-29 inside the arc. That's a horrendous 3-point shooting night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miami has 1 free throw attempt this half and it came on a technical foul.


----------



## Wade County

Cole has been big 

wade and cb are shrinking


----------



## Jace

Maybe Dwyane is tired of still being favored by Heat fans over LeBron, emotionally. This is his next step in giving LBJ the spotlight. Become a saboteur.


----------



## Jace

Ugh LeBron. That was awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and bosh now switching turns doing dumb shit.


----------



## Jace

Big 3 6-22. :nonono:


----------



## Jace

WHY DO WE WATCH THE BALL BOUNCE ON THE RIM EVERY TIME? BOX THE FLYING **** OUT.


----------



## UD40

Bosh is so afraid out there. Good God.


----------



## Jace

Cole had a decent 3 and dribbled into a WTF J.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Nice interception Wade


----------



## UD40

Amazing that we hold a lead right now.


----------



## Jace

Well done Cole. LeBron needed a FG.

So does Wade, but not sure he cares.


----------



## Basel

Good close to the half for you guys.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Oh look Wade did something good. Up 1 at half. Awful game by us. Pacers are just choking so hard. 

1 free throw at half time.

Wade and Bosh are surprisingly our top two +/-


----------



## Wade2Bosh

40-39 at the half

Heat up 1 with Lebron shooting 6-14, only taking 1 free throw as a team, and Wade and Bosh combining for 1-10 shooting and only 4 points. 

7-9 from 3 is the difference.


----------



## Smithian

More Joel Anthony! When he plays we always look awful and the other team looks awful-er!


----------



## Smithian

Hey Spo plz give us Cole-Chalmers-Allen-James-Anthony k thx


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithian said:


> Hey Spo plz give us Cole-Chalmers-Allen-James-Anthony k thx


Way too small, but definitely wanna see a Cole/Mario backcourt.


----------



## Adam

Joel just works. I'm perfectly willing to dump him provided we find a better option, but we still haven't, and he still works. He should have been playing more this entire series. He does the dirty work that the other ladies on this team will never do.


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> Way too small, but definitely wanna see a Cole/Mario backcourt.


Maybe Battier instead of Allen. West sucking. Putting Joel on Hibbert. Joel > Hbbert


----------



## Smithian

Adam said:


> Joel just works. I'm perfectly willing to dump him provided we find a better option, but we still haven't, and he still works. He should have been playing more this entire series. He does the dirty work that the other ladies on this team will never do.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I saw Bosh watching West rebound about 6 times...West is fighting a chest infection and he is crushing Bosh on the boards. Bosh literally doesn't even jump.


----------



## Major Bounce

doctordrizzay said:


> I saw Bosh watching West rebound about 6 times...West is fighting a chest infection and he is crushing Bosh on the boards. *Bosh literally doesn't even jump*.


Ain't that the truth, he just stares at the ball, maybe will put his hands up but he doesn't ever leave his feet to try and grab it. 

In 14 min Joel got as many rebounds as Bosh has in any two game stretch this series lol


----------



## doctordrizzay

Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 8m
Roy Hibbert has logged 21 minutes in a half with no fouls twice in his career. Both in this series -- Game 4, and tonight.


----------



## Jace

WTF Chalmers?


----------



## Smithian

Reggie Miller just invoked the "Miami Cavaliers" line we used to joke about


----------



## UD40

This officiating is down right horrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just an awful start.


----------



## doctordrizzay

These Refs. I don't whether to laugh or cry. 

How can they be ****ing us like that?


----------



## Jace

Killing ourselves so far this half.


----------



## Adam

I suspect Spo was that glue sniffer in the corner back in kindergarten who spent his days trying to fit a square peg in a round hole.

Mike Miller and Joel please.


----------



## Jace

WADE! WTF?


----------



## UD40

Wade is so done.

SO done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is gonna turn into a blowout real quick.


----------



## Adam

What a disaster.


----------



## Jace

Can't catch a break. Can't give ourselves a break.


----------



## Adam

What a disaster again...


----------



## doctordrizzay

I can't believe it.


----------



## PoetLaureate

end this game, make it stop


----------



## Jace

What a gift call for Hibbert. Sucks UD was in the restricted area.

Indiana can blow this open right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo needs to pull a Pop and make a wholesale lineup change because this is embarrassing.


----------



## Adam

There are so many better options on the bench than what our coach chooses to play.


----------



## Jace

Maybe as disjointed as our O has looked this season, and it seems to be just as much us as D.


----------



## doctordrizzay

THIS IS THE BIGGEST RIGGERY


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, just pathetic.


----------



## Basel

doctordrizzay said:


> THIS IS THE BIGGEST RIGGERY


:laugh: Are you serious? Have you given credit to Indiana at all this series it have you only credited the refs for them winning? Ridiculous.


----------



## UD40

Your 2013 NBA Champs...


----------



## PoetLaureate

We have one free throw attempt this entire game and it was a technical


----------



## Wade County

Flat out being embarrassed out there


----------



## Basel

PoetLaureate said:


> We have one free throw attempt this entire game and it was a technical


To be fair, though, Miami has settled for a ton of jumpers tonight.


----------



## Jace

Of course that nonsense ends with a Wade 3. Essentially more nonsense, process-wise.


----------



## Jace

Worst we've looked all postseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Say it every game. No player has 3's hit over him more than Wade.


----------



## Jace

NOT a goaltend. Thanks refs.


----------



## Jace

Holy shit. Should I keep watching this?


----------



## doctordrizzay

Basel said:


> To be fair, though, Miami has settled for a ton of jumpers tonight.


Dude....just no.


----------



## Basel

doctordrizzay said:


> Dude....just no.


Well yes, they have. I'm not saying they shouldn't be shooting more free throws. But that's one of the reasons they haven't.


----------



## Jace

My lord. We've mentally crumbled. Really changing the way I view this team.


----------



## UD40

Holy basket interference Batman.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This quarter couldnt have gone any worse.


----------



## Basel

Good end to the quarter with the four LeBron free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

68-55 after 3

Awful, awful, awful quarter.

Outscored by 14, 6 turnovers, horrific shooting. Whatever could go wrong, went wrong.


----------



## UD40

Terrible job, terrible effort.


----------



## Wade County

Really can't believe that this is how we play when we have a chance to go to the Finals. Horrible offense, defense...everything. Somebody check Boshs pulse...


----------



## doctordrizzay

Worst quarter of our season. 

Looks like we just have to accept it.

People on other general boards are still complaining that the refs favor the Heat. 

****ing insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

NOW you play Mike Miller? Seriously?


----------



## Adam

Juuuuuuuuuuuuudas


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> NOW you play Mike Miller? Seriously?


He's not good enough for any minutes but the most important of minutes.


----------



## Adam

I really don't want Ray Allen back next year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, so many great opportunities to get this inside 10 and we (Ray) cant.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron is so out of it, ugh


----------



## doctordrizzay

ugh...Ray Allen


----------



## Wade County

MBP needs to takeover offensively. Simple as that.


----------



## Wade County

10pts ain't much. But we had a great chance to get that to 6 and blew it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 333


----------



## Jace

M3333M


----------



## Adam

Sure wish Mike Miller was playing earlier...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 3333 again!


----------



## PoetLaureate

MILLLERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Adam

It's not like I've been crying for Miller for days...


----------



## Jace

MIKE MILLER! SEE SPO!


----------



## Basel

Miller Time.


----------



## Wade County

Miller!


----------



## Wade County

Cole that would've been huge


----------



## Adam

How the hell is that not an and1 against Mahinmi? He threw his body into LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MBP


----------



## Wade County

And 1?


----------



## Basel

MBP should go to Miller tonight. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

MBP! Come on!


----------



## UD40

Nice little surge, but that will probably do it.


----------



## doctordrizzay

****ING PAUL GEORGE...he is so garbage


----------



## PoetLaureate

Man that Paul George shot might have saved the game for them.. that was HUGE


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Come on Lebron. Gotta be smarter than that. Cant pass it to Joel at all.


----------



## Wade County

Ray you ****head


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, that George 3 seemed like the dagger.


----------



## Adam

There's no excuse for Mike Miller to have sat on the bench this entire playoffs as Ray Allen struggled. I really hope nobody here is a Spoo apologist after all of this time.


----------



## Wade County

Tht George shot just killed us I think. Ray didn't rotate.


----------



## Wade County

Only 7, but gonna be tough


----------



## Basel

@ESPNChrisPalmer: Points this series: LeBron 168, Bosh & Wade 153


----------



## Basel

If there's a game 7 now, did Mike Miller just steal Ray's minutes?


----------



## Adam

Wade is horrible but at least he's a warm body. Ray Allen is a corpse. Take him out.


----------



## Wade County

If only Wade or Bosh gave us something. Game 7 seems likely.


----------



## Adam

Why is our "coach" still playing Ray Allen? This is madness.


----------



## UD40

These refs are horseshit.


----------



## Basel

LeBron pissed.


----------



## Jace

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

This is chaos!


----------



## UD40

I ref. I coach. I don't understand that call.


----------



## Wade County

Omfg


----------



## Wade County

That's absolute crap


----------



## Adam

UD40 said:


> I ref. I coach. I don't understand that call.


How are Reggie and Kerr justifying that? They're saying he led with his elbow when he didn't even lead with his elbow. Wtf.


----------



## doctordrizzay

This is just the biggest riggery the NBA has ever had. ****ing unbelievable.


----------



## Basel

Should've been a no-call.


----------



## Basel

doctordrizzay said:


> This is just the biggest riggery the NBA has ever had. ****ing unbelievable.


:laugh: You are so delusional.


----------



## Wade County

**** this


----------



## Basel

doctordrizzay said:


> This is just the biggest riggery the NBA has ever had. ****ing unbelievable.


:laugh:


----------



## Jace

Congrats NBA. You got your CF G7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hibbert gets so much respect a the rim. Still gotta attack him like that though.

Game 6 and Lebron finally did. He'll get that call more times that not.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Basel said:


> :laugh: You are so delusional.


You cannot deny that. Are ****ing serious? gtfo.

This is a ****ing mockery to sports. It's un****ing real


----------



## Basel

I am serious. You're ridiculous.


----------



## LA68

Somehow I figured anytime LeBron doesn't get a call, people will cry foul. 

He's a human like anyone else. They are finally calling the game correctly, that's why it looks odd. 

Its the old Blake Griffin play, you can't move a guys arms out of the way to shoot the ball.


----------



## Wade County

Game 7 it is


----------



## Jace

Hopefully the back and forth trend continues all the way through this series.


----------



## Adam

Ray Allen shouldn't even see the court in game 7 or it could be Indy in the Finals.


----------



## Luke

Yeah it's the refs' fault y'all are down by 13. Wow.

Mike miller better get minutes in game 7




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

LeBron's finally attacking like he should've been all series.


----------



## LA68

Just like the play in the other game when LeBron stuck his foot out to trip a guy and got called for it. He's a player like any other.


----------



## Jace

Way off on the open 3 Rio. You're supposed to be clutch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Well its game 7, at home, for the right to go to the NBA Finals for the 2nd season in a row.


----------



## Adam

One team looks like they work out with rubber bands and the other with weights.


----------



## Jace

We're shooting 36%. Unreal.

At least we've got Miller back in the fold. Our main shooters have killed us this series.


----------



## LA68

The Heat started this game with plans to go home and win. No fire.


----------



## doctordrizzay

The Blind riggery of this series is incredible. The Refs and stern are so concerned with ****ing the Miami Heat up the ass....just because that's what people want to see.

Its not even a sport in the NBA anymore....Its un ****ing real. And for people to even to deny its is blind hatred.


----------



## Basel

doctordrizzay said:


> The Blind riggery of this series is incredible. The Refs and stern are so concerned with ****ing the Miami Heat up the ass....just because that's what people want to see.
> 
> Its not even a sport in the NBA anymore....Its un ****ing real. And for people to even to deny its is blind hatred.


Why are you still watching then?


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> We're shooting 36%. Unreal.
> 
> *At least we've got Miller back in the fold*. Our main shooters have killed us this series.


We don't have anything. Our coach doesn't do anything logically.


----------



## Dissonance

doctordrizzay said:


> The Blind riggery of this series is incredible. The Refs and stern are so concerned with ****ing the Miami Heat up the ass....just because that's what people want to see.
> 
> Its not even a sport in the NBA anymore....Its un ****ing real. And for people to even to deny its is blind hatred.


----------



## Luke

doctordrizzay said:


> The Blind riggery of this series is incredible. The Refs and stern are so concerned with ****ing the Miami Heat up the ass....just because that's what people want to see.
> 
> Its not even a sport in the NBA anymore....Its un ****ing real. And for people to even to deny its is blind hatred.


U mad?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That 1st half was a mirage. We shouldnt have been up 1 at all.

Continued the awful play in the 3rd and found ourselves in a hole too deep to dig out of.

Wade and Bosh were pathetic again. Lebron was awful until the 4th when he finally began to drive.


Heat havent lost back to back games since January. Gonna need to be the case again.


----------



## LA68

Yeah, it was Stern who told LeBron to shoot jumpers most of the game and only drive late when you had to. 

Stern told them they could survive with Anthony/Haslem/Bosh as their bigs. 

Yeah right !!


----------



## PoetLaureate

I want to vomit after that game. Oh well, game 7 at home just like last year.


----------



## Wade County

We deserved this loss. Hard to argue that. 

Gotta spank them in game 7 now.


----------



## Wade County

Wade and Bosh are killing us though.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Basel said:


> Why are you still watching then?


Because if there is any team to over come the blind hatred of Refs its the Miami Heat. They have done it 3 times this series.

Every game gets worse though. How can you even watch this....Its blind ****ing hatred. It's just so ****ing wrong....Un ****ing Real.


----------



## LA68

Its not by accident that 3 of the final 4 teams have legitimate big men.


----------



## LA68

Wade County said:


> We deserved this loss. Hard to argue that.
> 
> Gotta spank them in game 7 now.


That's the right attitude . Crying never helps.


----------



## Bogg

LA68 said:


> Its not by accident that 3 of the final 4 teams have legitimate big men.


and the one that doesn't happens to have the best player in the league.

EDIT: Not taking a side, just saying that if you don't have an all-star quality big, you'd better be _stacked_ elsewhere.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade and Bosh have been terrible every single game this series, except Bosh in game 3 I guess. We need ONE of them to play well in game 7.


----------



## Basel

doctordrizzay said:


> Because if there is any team to over come the blind hatred of Refs its the Miami Heat. They have done it 3 times this series.
> 
> Every game gets worse though. How can you even watch this....Its blind ****ing hatred. It's just so ****ing wrong....Un ****ing Real.


I know how you feel. This always happened to the Lakers during their championship runs.


----------



## doctordrizzay

LA68 said:


> Yeah, it was Stern who told LeBron to shoot jumpers most of the game and only drive late when you had to.
> 
> Stern told them they could survive with Anthony/Haslem/Bosh as their bigs.
> 
> Yeah right !!


Its stern that allowed Refs to call goaltending when Bosh clearly blocked it. Tyler getting 2 points with the ball on the rim which in real life is basketball interference.

Lebron fouling out in game 4 while Hibbert only having 1 ****ing foul.

THATS ****ING RIGGERY. GTFO trying to even ****ing deny it. Blind ass ****ing hater.


----------



## Luke

Wade County said:


> We deserved this loss. Hard to argue that.
> 
> Gotta spank them in game 7 now.


If I knew how to rep on my phone I would.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay

Basel said:


> I know how you feel. This always happened to the Lakers during their championship runs.


Yeah only you guys are the benefit from it.


----------



## Basel

:laugh: Oh, the irony of the doctor calling other posters blind haters.


----------



## Basel

doctordrizzay said:


> Yeah only you guys are the benefit from it.
> 
> The Greatest Tragedy in Sports part 6 - YouTube


What are you talking about? The Lakers won that game fair and square. The Kings just choked. As they continued to do in Game 7.


----------



## Luke

doctordrizzay said:


> Its stern that allowed Refs to call goaltending when Bosh clearly blocked it. Tyler getting 2 points with the ball on the rim which in real life is basketball interference.
> 
> Lebron fouling out in game 4 while Hibbert only having 1 ****ing foul.
> 
> THATS ****ING RIGGERY. GTFO trying to even ****ing deny it. Blind ass ****ing hater.


So. Many. Tears.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bogg

doctordrizzay said:


> Its stern that allowed Refs to call goaltending when Bosh clearly blocked it. Tyler getting 2 points with the ball on the rim which in real life is basketball interference.
> 
> Lebron fouling out in game 4 while Hibbert only having 1 ****ing foul.
> 
> THATS ****ING RIGGERY. GTFO trying to even ****ing deny it. Blind ass ****ing hater.


Any team that employs Lebron James and Dwyane Wade doesn't get to claim that the refs are stacking the deck against them. Indiana won a physical game at home, Miami gets a chance to go to the Finals with a win at home. Plan on winning the game in the paint, and not at the stripe, and they'll be fine. Stop the hysterics.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Luke said:


> So. Many. Tears.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No tears because I know Heat still have Lebron and will without question win the Rings.

Its just hard to watch with the Refs.

And why the **** are these guys aloud to troll our forum? Its ****ing retarded


----------



## Basel

Heat have lost 7 games last four months. Four of those losses to the Pacers.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Basel said:


> Heat have lost 7 games last four months. Four of those losses to the Pacers.


Cool? Don't you have an Achilles Tendon to look after?


----------



## Basel

Wade and Bosh's 1st half tonight:


----------



## Luke

doctordrizzay said:


> No tears because I know Heat still have Lebron and will without question win the Rings.
> 
> Its just hard to watch with the Refs.
> 
> And why the **** are these faggits aloud to troll our forum? Its ****ing retarded


Gold.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

doctordrizzay said:


> Cool? Don't you have an Achilles Tendon to look after?


Nope.


----------



## LA68

doctordrizzay said:


> Its stern that allowed Refs to call goaltending when Bosh clearly blocked it. Tyler getting 2 points with the ball on the rim which in real life is basketball interference.


And I guess that flop LeBron got on George for which he will be fined, that was rigged too ??



> Lebron fouling out in game 4 while Hibbert only having 1 ****ing foul.


You just gave yourself away. Why should Hibbert always have more fouls than your king ?? You want it rigged in your favor and that's not happening.



> THATS ****ING RIGGERY. GTFO trying to even ****ing deny it. Blind ass ****ing hater.


I guess after next season when they break the team up (or haven't you heard ?) that will be the league's fault too.


----------



## doctordrizzay

LA68 said:


> And I guess that flop LeBron got on George for which he will be fined, that was rigged too ??
> 
> 
> 
> You just gave yourself away. Why should Hibbert always have more fouls than your king ?? You want it rigged in your favor and that's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess after next season when they break the team up (or haven't you heard ?) that will be the league's fault too.


You can't even agrue it man. You're a Hater plain as simple.


----------



## LA68

Bogg said:


> and the one that doesn't happens to have the best player in the league.
> 
> EDIT: Not taking a side, just saying that if you don't have an all-star quality big, you'd better be _stacked_ elsewhere.


If the big three played like a big three, we'd be in San Antonio by now !


----------



## UD40

LA68 said:


> If the big three played like a big three, we'd be in San Antonio by now !


And Bingo was his name-o.


----------



## LA68

doctordrizzay said:


> Cool? Don't you have an Achilles Tendon to look after?


Hey, our wheelchairs and walkers are ready to go !! :rofl:


----------



## 77AJ

Do you feel it, can you see it, thats the Pacers winning an elimination game by double digits to push this series to the brink .. game seven ... 

It's on!!!


----------



## Bogg

LA68 said:


> If the big three played like a big three, we'd be in San Antonio by now !


Well.....yea. If you have three of the fifteen best players in the league, you're all set, center or no. If you have one dominant perimeter player and flotsam, you're in trouble. The Heat, not just Lebron (because he's been just fine this series), have the step up in game 7.


----------



## Major Bounce

I still don't understand what the technical foul on LeBron was for, all I saw him do was run down the court. Did I miss something?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is all on Wade and Bosh. Dont think any of us would have expected it to even gotten to a game 7 if we were told in advance the numbers that those two were gonna be putting up.

Before the series it was about the struggles of our shooters all postseason long. Now its those two. Still one game away from the finals even with all of their struggles. 


Major Bounce said:


> I still don't understand what the technical foul on LeBron was for, all I saw him do was run down the court. Did I miss something?


Usually your allowed to run back on D like that, but he was particularly animated doing it.

Dont get the one on Fiz though. The play was on the other side of the court and the building was pretty loud. Dont get how any ref could hear anything that was said from an assistant coach all the way down the court.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Major Bounce said:


> I still don't understand what the technical foul on LeBron was for, all I saw him do was run down the court. Did I miss something?


Lebron just said he said absolutely nothing to the Ref before he ran.

Just another act of blind hatred from the Refs and NBA.

It's a sad sad night for sports.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I swear this ESPN scorecenter app goes off way more when the Heat lose, than when they win :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

If you're going to whine about lebrons flop on the offensive foul, you have to whine about George's flop on lebrons intercept where he went rolling like 5 times. 

It's our own fault this is going 7 though. The collective supporting cast has been an embarrassment, rebounding and interior d would make Riles cry, and even Lebron hasn't has his best series. If we had held home court this series would've been over. 

I feel confident, despite everything, that we will take game 7 at home. 

Offseason mission: a two way 7 footer. In other words: every teams mission.


----------



## Jace

That was surreal.


----------



## Eternal

doctordrizzay said:


> Lebron just said he said absolutely nothing to the Ref before he ran.
> 
> Just another act of blind hatred from the Refs and NBA.
> 
> It's a sad sad night for sports.


Especially sad when he flops all the time:










Heat have this though. I expect a close game 7, but Heat should pull this out.


----------



## Eternal

23AJ said:


> Do you feel it, can you see it, thats the Pacers winning an elimination game by double digits to push this series to the brink .. game seven ...
> 
> It's on!!!


Way to jinx the Pacers.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Can you imagine how bland the finals would be pacers vs spurs.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Eternal said:


> Especially sad when he flops all the time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat have this though. I expect a close game 7, but Heat should pull this out.


Lebron isnt flopping its called drawing fouls...Kobe is the prime suspect of this anyways.


----------



## OneBadLT123

doctordrizzay said:


> Can you imagine how bland the finals would be pacers vs spurs.


How so? You have Duncan and one of the best NBA dynasties of all time chasing ring number 5 to close out a HOF career for both Duncan and Pop while facing an up and coming team with two future superstar studs in George and Hibbert. 

It's bland cause James and a breaking down Wade aren't in it? Please


----------



## Eternal

doctordrizzay said:


> Lebron isnt flopping its called drawing fouls...Kobe is the prime suspect of this anyways.


He's flopping.


----------

